

Find what's blocking sales with under a day of work - froggy
http://blog.asmartbear.com/more-sales-customer-feedback.html

======
callmeed
This article is great. I'm going to implement some ideas here.

Question, though. We don't offer a trial–only various demos of websites/apps.

Should I capture visitor's email before letting them see a demo?

~~~
loupgarou21
I work for an IT firm, and I end up giving tons of sites an email to use
trials, but I dislike doing so just to see a demo. For me, I prefer demos to
give me an option to contact the company at the end of the demo, but I realize
that this may not be terribly helpful to you as I'm not likely to contact you
if the demo turned me off for some reason.

I would maybe give a place to enter your email address before the demo starts,
but make it optional. You could also put a short survey at the end of the demo
for feedback. I'm actually fairly likely to fill out a (very) short survey,
especially if I didn't like something. The way I see it, I don't want to
really risk being inundated with unwanted email from a company, but I'm
willing to give my opinion and add an email contact if I think it will be used
for improving the product rather than to try advertising to me.

------
Hexstream
I have a strong aversion to most of these suggestions. That's not how I'd like
to be treated as a customer.

~~~
DanielStraight
Which ones? Three of them involve giving you stuff for free. How can you not
like that?

